# Gonal F & Headaches



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Morning!!

I took my first shot of Gonal F last night, I am on a higher dose this time round, but this morning have a killer headache, is that down to the injection already??  Seems a bit soon, but i've only done one round before and didn't get any effects for a few days to begin with!

Any advise gratefully received!!

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The hormone fluctuations can be quite strong with all this hormonal manipulation.

The side-effects on the product literature will just mention headaches. It won't say when. It says ''very common''.

I can't remember the exact sequence of events, but I do remember having terrible headaches in my down regulated/ stimulated cycles.

If it is very bad or unusual/other symptoms and you are worried, then see the GP. There could be something else going on that is a co-incidence.

Otherwise, drink water. take paracetamol and try and rest in a dark room as much as possible.


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks


----------

